# Are my seeds dead??!!



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok so heres my dilemma: I had 12 bagseeds from like 2 years ago.  I germed all 12 of them when i had first got them. but back then i didnt have the knowledge and info i know now about MJ.  The taproots werent showing, i took 5 out of the 12 and planted them.  The others i just stored. Out of the 5 i got 3 healthy plants.  Now 2 years later im trying to germ the other unused ones and i've had no luck at all....... Can anyone help me out?? cuz im really getting anxious and feeling i should just order some seeds online.


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 23, 2007)

if they dont germ . . . time 2 get new ones


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

S']['()|\|3D..how were they stored?
seeds stored in a cool dry environment will remain viable for years.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

if your seeds are having problems now to germinate imagin to flower time for new seeds


----------



## scotty196 (Mar 24, 2007)

well seeds can be stored up to 4 in a half years .and your seeds arnt germinating because either you keep touching them or some time it takes up to 10 days to germinat or you just gat a batch of bad seeds


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 26, 2007)

try taking the seed between your thumb and fore-finger,then apply a little pressure with your fingers,if she crushes i`d say you have a bad seed,lol.
i do this with all seed i recieve, due to being told that this is a good tester of older seed to see if they`re viable for the germ process. works for me!
but i heard from one of the mods to keep trying different methods of germination,as some seed can be down-right stubborn.i`d give it at least two weeks of various methods,leaving the seed "undisturbed" for periods of three whole days between attempts.
"i" also beleive that seed can be stored in a cool dark space for up to two years, without problems.i would imagine longer shouldn`t cause too many diffiulties.
maybe i`m wrong? good luck anyway bud,keep us informed.
l8rs:**: :stoned: :ccc:


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

good luck with your seeds


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Put seeds in water if IME if they don't sink within a few days thet are no good. Then you can leave em in the glass of water and wait for taproot or whatever. I have had seed in the past with a shell so think I had to help them crack the shell! Later, 55


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

55DAYZNCOUNTIN said:
			
		

> Put seeds in water if IME if they don't sink within a few days thet are no good. Then you can leave em in the glass of water and wait for taproot or whatever. I have had seed in the past with a shell so think I had to help them crack the shell! Later, 55


 hey my friend the expiriece had told me that dodnt leave your seeds on water for long actualy what you should do is get 2 paper towel get them wet with warm water the get a plastic container with lid then place 1 of your wet towel on the container then your seeds the other towel the the lid wait 1 1/2 days and check post your results later peace out


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 28, 2007)

Your right on I germ my beans with the old paper towel method but we are talking beans that are not germing right? So methods change when I can't get a bean to germ. Peace, B.P.



			
				3patas said:
			
		

> hey my friend the expiriece had told me that dodnt leave your seeds on water for long actualy what you should do is get 2 paper towel get them wet with warm water the get a plastic container with lid then place 1 of your wet towel on the container then your seeds the other towel the the lid wait 1 1/2 days and check post your results later peace out


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 28, 2007)

You said you germed all 12 but only planted all five. If you soked the seeds long enough to get them started but didnt use them they probally rotted inside or all the oil dryed out in them. Chances are you will need new seeds but at least try to get them to sprout. Slim


----------



## 3patas (Mar 28, 2007)

ooooooooops my bad


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 14, 2007)

55DAYZNCOUNTIN said:
			
		

> Put seeds in water if IME if they don't sink within a few days thet are no good. Then you can leave em in the glass of water and wait for taproot or whatever. I have had seed in the past with a shell so think I had to help them crack the shell! Later, 55


 
is there  a method to cracking problematic seed, how`s it done? :smoke1: :smoke1:


----------

